# creating angles



## hma123 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any drills or tips in general to get better or seeing and creating angles with footwork for the big strike.
THANKS 

Anything to do on a heavy bag,or shadow boxing tips? But also in sparring,when fighting someone thats fighting back and moving around, finding angles and executing shots is like night and day. Need help with this.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2009)

Slow down.  Get a partner and analyze things slowly.  Look at how they attack, where you can move, and who can throw what from there.  Also speak with your coach, different things are going to fit within different styles (as in personal styles, the way you move) and he can see what you are doing and where you can fix things.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

When you work on a bag try throwing your jab then moving off 45 degrees - throw a combo then move off 45 deg to create another oppening for attack and practicing swinging the bag and moving around it to develop your footwork for moving and creating angles.


----------



## Pedantix (Dec 23, 2011)

Step off/long hook.
At the gym I train at we train in multiple martial arts (I hesitate to call it mma because, although we incorporate what we learn in each art into the others, we actually train in separate arts as apposed to "mixing" them all together) and we have a very strong emphasis on sport kickboxing. One of the strategies that comes from this incorporation is what we call the step off/long hook. 
Say you are squared up with your opponent while sparring, well most the time the first thing you want to do is throw a jab, right (as this is your set up to most combos/techniques)? Well as your putting your jabs in, after your have your opponent "conditioned" to what he thinks you are doing, the moment you throw one, step off at about a 45 degree angle to the outside with your lead foot. When your jab arm is fully extended, you do what is called a tai-sabaki with your back leg, which is actually a judo body turning technique where you bring your back leg around in a swooping motion (guess you could call it a "moon step") around, ending  up outside your opponent perpendicular to them. Now, as you threw the jab that put this in place, you are not going to immediately retract it as you would a normal jab, but instead, when your arm is fully extended, you turn your wrist in, turning your jab into a hook. It may sound like the hook would be pretty powerless as it starts from an extended jab, but if you do the tai-sabaki right, the weight and momentum behind your body turning actually puts a fair amount of force behind it. Now, once you're perpendicular to your opponent and have landed the turning hook, you force them to turn into your "hallway". The second they do this and turn to face you is a perfect opportunity to land in a powerful straight off your back hand and follow it up with whatever combo/technique you feel from there. 
I hope this helps, sorry if its kinda confusing, i've never tried to explain a multi step technique through writing before , but this is one of my favorite set ups and i've probably landed more big straights off this than any other.


----------

